
A Month of Robocalls - woodruffw
https://blog.yossarian.net/2018/10/03/A-Month-of-Robocalls
======
tonyquart
Well, that's a lot of robocalls. I get maybe 5-6 calls each week. I ignore all
of those calls, though. I know those calls are robocalls, since I almost never
expect a call on my landline nowadays. I have just read an article that might
be useful for you and also for anyone who get multiple calls like this at
[http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robo...](http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/). Hope this helps.

